# A picture speaks a thousand words Lets see your vintage mountainbikes.



## tDuctape (Jan 19, 2011)

Finally a topic I can share a little bit about here on the CABE. A vintage  mountainbiker who trolls here regularly just because I enjoy everything about old bikes, here are a few of my favorite steeds:

1941 Schwinn retro klunker build:






1979 26" Double Downtube Champion BMX cruiser converted to a MTB early in it's life with the addition of a der hanger, bash guard, cable guides, and water bottle braze ons. Teaser photo. Project bike and still collecting correct parts:





1984 Ritchey TimberWolf: 





1987 Ritchey TimberComp converted with an era correct WTB dirt drop cockpit. Simply my favorite bike:





1988 IBIS Avion. After acquiring and admiring this little creampuff for a couple of years, too small for me to to ride, I just traded it away to someone excited to get into vintage Mtn bike collecting:






Prewar Schwinn C frame that I am converting to an era correct klunker. When I put together the DX, I cut corners and used some parts that weren't available during the klunker heydey, Thus the need to start over with the "C". Slowly collecting parts that were available and used during the late 70's up on Mount Tam:






These are a few of my favorites. It would be fun to see pictures of the MTB projects  hiding in your garage. 

Enjoy the ride,
T


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll have to take a picture of my daily diver- a 1983 Univega Land Rover Sport. I think the best fate for this bike would be to be turned into a klunker- BMX cranks, drum brakes and motorcycle/moped handlebars.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Jan 20, 2011)

*My Klunker*

I've got 3 piece BMX cranks with 9/16 pedals, dual tandem drum brakes with a 3spd on alloy MTB rims and kevlar tires, this girl is fast and nimble and heavy,( reminds me on an ex-girlfriend)
one of my favorite riders....the bike I mean

rolling heavy metal.
Neil


----------



## JOEL (Jan 22, 2011)

I picked up this 1982 Stumpjumper a couple weeks ago. It is in great condition and only missing the seatpost (WTB: SR Laprade 26.8 - LONG fluted seatpost). 

The serial number is from late in 1982 and it has the lugged frame with th first generation component group.

*Before Picture Added* in response to the next post. This is how I found it.


----------



## tDuctape (Jan 22, 2011)

JOEL said:


> I picked up this 1982 Stumpjumper a couple weeks ago. It is in great condition and only missing the seatpost (WTB: SR Laprade 26.8 - LONG fluted seatpost).
> 
> The serial number is from late in 1982 and it has the lugged frame with th first generation component group.




Nice find. 1982's are pretty hard to find with a production run around 1000 bikes. It wasn't until 1983 that Synard released about 40000 Stumpjumper Sports thus introducing Mtn bikes to the masses....A total ripoff of an early Ritchey frames. The price point difference was huge.
Mafacs, Maguras, TA's... Your bike looks to be in great shape. I do have an 83 Stumpy Project in the to do pile. When I picked it up it had been living a life as a commuter:





Enjoy your project,
T


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 22, 2011)

I LOVE that champion, please le tme know if you are ever to part with it!

Heres my latest...  1990 Klein Pinnacle

































Oh and it came with these bad boys...


----------



## JOEL (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's another, a Proflex 656 in great condition!!!


----------



## mtn goat (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello all, newbie to the forums here. Though I don't race any longer and ride far less often than i should, i still have most of my rides. Some nice stuff posted, friend of mine has a pink/purple Klein, same bars, he has a set of rockshox on it now. 
Here's my first love, the one that got away. 1984/5 Mongoose ATB PRO 600. Drilled Arayas, Suntour XC pro components, Cunningham roller cam brakes. I went through so many front forks and bars/necks that it went to standard canti's up front because I couldn't get forks with the right boss locations for the rollers after awhile. Still have most of the bits for the front brakes and the original xc shifters and bits of the derailleurs. Sadly I sold her on back in the late 80s. Found what town it lived in a few years later and almost got it back. I'd know her in a heartbeat because of some frame damage and mods around the rear dropouts. Quarry cliff jumping up around Brewer Maine circa 1987 or so.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's another cool one that I passed along to a friend, a Nishiki Alien.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 1, 2011)

Here are some of mine. Unfortunately I couldn't keep all of them.


----------



## ericbaker (Feb 4, 2011)

Was Mountain Klein a predecessor of the Klein brand... Or a parralell line early on? Or something completely different.

They must be the same to some extent because the frame construction is near identical with the press fit bb, boxed rear stays, and now that I see the mission control setup I am convinced, although a bit confused because I thought the mission control branded bar/stem came out after the Klein branded one that came on my 1990 pinnacle... Hmm


----------



## tDuctape (Feb 5, 2011)

The Mountain Klein was the first Klein Mountain bike Gary offered for sale. I might be wrong but I am pretty sure it was first offered in 1984, if not deffinately by 1985.


----------



## Bendix (Feb 6, 2011)

aw geez! now i have to be tortured by aemmers beautiful ritcheys on this forum too??!!


----------



## Green Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*newbie intro - ie are these vintage ?*

Where to start ... I'm new here at the CABE.. been into old bikes for ages, took years off ( marriage,divorce, cars,dating, etc ), now got the bug again and dug into the old stash in my dad's basement.
 ( note: when you  have a small 1 br apartment, it helps to have a muscle car restorer, bodyman father with 3 bay garage and full walk in upstairs loft and every tool known to man  ) . 

 So.. reason for this  forum post.. ran into it and truthfully, never thought of mountain bikes as 'vintage'. but I have a few I picked up along the way, for parts, in lots I bought, etc.  and it got me thinking.  why not  

 pics attatched - dirty and need cleaned up, but here is a couple I have - worth rebuilding ?  ( and where do I get info on correctness,parts,etc ? ) . 

 Nishiki Blazer and a Diamondback . ( more to come ? ) 

 ~ AL


----------



## tDuctape (Apr 28, 2011)

Unfortunately they both have cracks:


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 30, 2011)

I just picked up two  Manitou HT frames from the same original owner, no cracks anywhere on either suprisingly, but both have a couple dents. one '95 and a '97

love the FS


----------



## Zephyr (May 25, 2011)

I have a few MTB at this time. Only one saw the moutains.
This is a CCM Eagle from mid to late 80's. This one I got not a while ago. I got for free at recycling depot. Nothing was wrong with it just needed a new rider.




This one I got in 1994 as my birthday gift. A CCM Black Ice. It went to the mountains and saw many km of road and even tried out on some freestyle and I had to stop because getting new rims was getting too expensive. I still have the guy and the original set of tires (Kenda) and a set of road tires. Same chain, same everything except the wheels. The picture is not of mine but it give a good idea of the bike look. Should I mention that I moved 2 bikes with my across the country and this one was one of them. They made them with bigger frame which fitted me just right. Even my Eagle doesn't fit me that well.




I like my CCMs!


----------



## tDuctape (May 25, 2011)

My latest pickup.


----------



## Zephyr (May 25, 2011)

I like the fork!


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 3, 2011)

I finally got around to take a picture of the good old 1994 CCM Black Ice bike. It's on city tires at this time.


----------



## mike94yj (Aug 28, 2011)

*92 Caloi, XT/XTR*


----------



## straightbarjay (Sep 5, 2011)

Well she is finished (for now) and here is the breakdown..
1939 BF Goodrich streamliner frame OG paint
Truss rod fork with cycle lock year unknown
Rims are rhino lites laced to New Departure WW2 blackout hubs with Kenda small block 8 tires (2.35)
NOS Schwinn inch pitch chain with sweetheart sprocket and 1936 dogleg crank
Campy record seat binder with 6061 bar stock seat post
Brooks professional saddle (Van's limited edition)
Postwar Merlin titanium stem
Postwar Race Face Evolve XC bars  :lol:


----------



## tDuctape (Oct 7, 2011)

Pretty blend of really old, old and new. 

Nice pictures.


----------



## Davefromaine (Jan 7, 2012)

*Might be a Bridgestone MB-1*

I found this old mountain bike with thumb-shift 7-speed XT components.  Under-chain-stay rear brakes - no markings at all, painted with a straw broom it appears.  I dug and dug, and the closest I could come was Bridgestone MB-1 or MB-2.  Only clue is the Prestige Tange Cro-Mo label.

I had it sandblasted and painted white (traded a six-pack of beer for the job).  Had a label-making friend make me reproduction MB-1 decals, and now I just ride it.  I love it.

Before and after pics attached.


----------



## sloar (Jan 17, 2012)

not really a vintage bike yet. i bought it new in 98 and sold it in 01. finally got it back and revised it a bit. great bike..


----------



## jackomeano (Mar 5, 2012)

*Heres my 1990 Bianchi Meta*


----------



## tDuctape (Mar 19, 2012)

Just finished getting this one back together. Took about two years but worth the wait. Pictures are taken, time to ride....

















1993 American CompLite


----------



## tDuctape (Apr 8, 2012)

"Quiet Time"


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 6, 2012)

Restoring a vintage bike has been the craze for most bicyclers. The satisfaction you can get from it is irreplaceable.


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 18, 2012)

Restoring a vintage bike has been the craze for most generic zocor bicyclers. The satisfaction you can get from it is irreplaceable.


----------



## heyslugger (Sep 20, 2012)

*ASAHI early 80s Chromed out MTB with some BMX thrown in at the factory*

I know nothing about this brand and am finding very little on my search this afternoon. But for 40 bucks...wrong, you can't go!


----------



## tDuctape (Sep 20, 2012)

........
oooops....


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Sep 21, 2012)

*My 1984 Mongoose ATB*

Just got this 1984 Mongoose a few weeks ago, plan to restore it, hopefully sometime soon.


----------



## BrentP (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's my 1991 Rocky Mountain Experience.  This bike is a kick to ride.  It's heavy but it's bombproof and climbs like a scalded cat, with super quick handling to boot.  Back in the day I used to rip around on the mountain trails west of Calgary, and I look back now and can't believe I used to do it without any suspension (other than the Girvin Flex Stem I added to soften the rattling on my wrists).


----------



## shawn57187 (Oct 5, 2012)

My 1986 Fisher Montare! Has the full Shimano M700 (deer head) setup.


----------



## tDuctape (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow, nice. clean. 

I have a frame/fork/bars of one of those in the garage. Same color/frame. I always thought it was a little older.


----------



## shawn57187 (Oct 6, 2012)

Aemmer said:


> Wow, nice. clean.
> 
> I have a frame/fork/bars of one of those in the garage. Same color/frame. I always thought it was a little older.




Thanks! Restoring it was a lot of fun!

According to the catalogues I have, that color/frame montare was made from 84 to 86, so yours could be older. If the frame was built by tange, then its 86. I think the 84 and 85 were built by tom ritchy and are more valuable.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 6, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I'll have to take a picture of my daily diver- a 1983 Univega Land Rover Sport. I think the best fate for this bike would be to be turned into a klunker- BMX cranks, drum brakes and motorcycle/moped handlebars.




Is this a tankless Schwinn Aerocycle?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 9, 2012)

Si!  Indeed it is.


----------



## Tin machine (Oct 11, 2012)

*Cannondale*

finished this bike up today , xt hubs xtr rear ,xt shifters , xt cranks lp made in usa carbon bars older specialized seat , nobody will like the tires but i do


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 11, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Si!  Indeed it is.




What is the value of one of those?
Educate me, I know little.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 12, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> What is the value of one of those?
> Educate me, I know little.



I'd like to know myself...


----------



## Tin machine (Oct 13, 2012)

*Value is*

THE VALUE is totaly more or less !! in the eye of the beholder !! one mans junk is anothers treasure   Tin machine


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 16, 2012)

my vintage dekerf generation


----------



## tDuctape (Oct 16, 2012)

Cool frame!


----------



## Travis (Dec 2, 2012)

*My college GT Timberline*

This beast was my only vehicle when I went to Oklahoma State. Was given to me by a professor, and I can't bear to part with it.

The pink cables were on the bike when given to me; the original grips disintegrated, so I added grips I already had. I have the original tires that have the initials "GT" was the tread knobs, but they're in bad shape; skinwalls are rotting away. Otherwise it's pretty much how I rode it back then. It was already a dinosaur in '91.


----------



## bike (Dec 2, 2012)

*In the late 80s I had a smoke paint job*

diamond back- learned cycleart had something to do with developing that- would not want the bike back- like the balloners


----------



## Champy (Jan 13, 2013)

*Bmw*

Not exactly vintage but a very unique bike. My 97 BMW Super Tech


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is a pic of me on my Ritchey at Repack in 82 or 83

http://www.fattiretrading.com/images/repack.jpg

and here is me on my Pro Cruiser at Repack a couple of years ago

http://www.fattiretrading.com/images/repack11.jpg

Happy Trails,
Chris


----------



## tDuctape (Jan 23, 2013)

Is that Joe with the stopwatch? Thought that was CK's job?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, I think that that is Joe.

By the way, you might be interested in this event

Dear Friends of Trips for Kids,

We're inviting all our supporters to the 15th annual Trips for Kids beer party and fundraiser on Sunday, February 10 from 2 - 6 pm at the Broken Drum Brewery at 1132 4th Street in San Rafael. (Please share this message with friends and co-workers!) Click here to mapquest the Broken Drum.

Come meet mountain bike pioneers such as as Gary Fisher, Joe Breeze, Ned Overend, Tom Ritchey, Scot Nicol, Juli Furtado, Jacquie Phelan, Otis Guy, Charles Kelly, Ross Shafer, Steve Potts, Mert Lawwill, Mark Slate, Chris Chance, Rick Sutton, Dave Garoutte, Chris Lang and others. 

There is no charge for admission, but Noah Berry, proprietor of the Broken Drum Brewery, will donate proceeds from food and drink sales to Trips for Kids.
Bike-related prizes will be raffled throughout the afternoon. The grand prize will be a 2012 Jamis Exile Comp mountain bike (retail value $1100) donated by Jamis Bicycles.  
The Jamis is on display at the Broken Drum Brewery. Advance raffle tickets are available at the Trips for Kids bike thrift shop (610 4th Street, San Rafael) and at the Broken Drum. 

A silent auction will include items such as a 2012 Palisades Trail 29er mountain bike (retail value $1350) donated by Marin Bikes & autographed copies of the book From Repack to Rwanda, commissioned by the San Francisco Airport Museum for their current Mountain Bike exhibit. The books are autographed by lots of the pioneers and we will gather more signatures at the event.

For more information contact
Trips for Kids
www.tripsforkids.org/marin
415-458-2986 
info@tripsforkids.org


----------



## tDuctape (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow,
Thats a virtual lineup who's who in Vintage MTB's.


----------



## tDuctape (Mar 15, 2013)

Finally finished these recently.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice Bikes Tim!


----------



## tDuctape (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks Chris,
Didn't you actually ride a Ritchey (among others) about the time this one was new?


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, I bought #100 in 81 or 82. I  sold it to a friend in Germany several years later.


----------



## Sped Man (May 29, 2013)

This is a custom Itchy Mitchy Fabrication bike made in 2002. 







This one is a Specialized HardRock all disc brake bike.


----------



## Biss-Ness (Jul 16, 2013)

*A few of mine*













The Sawyer's not vintage but has the retro feel.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 17, 2015)

Awesome bike Champy!


----------



## frampton (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeti Ultimate from the original owner. The Accutrax fork and Bullseye cranks came with it.


----------



## vincev (Nov 17, 2015)

tDuctape said:


> Finally a topic I can share a little bit about here on the CABE. A vintage  mountainbiker who trolls here regularly just because I enjoy everything about old bikes, here are a few of my favorite steeds:
> 
> 1941 Schwinn retro klunker build:
> 
> I got one Klunker......


----------



## adventurepdx (Nov 24, 2015)

Some great bikes in this thread!

Here is my vintage MTB: a 1984 Raleigh Crested Butte. The Crested Butte was the top-of-the line for Raleigh USA's "Mountain Tour" series of the mid-eighties, featuring slack Repack geometry and gobs of first generation Deore "deerhead" componentry. I haven't changed too much to the bike besides tires, saddle, and handlebars. I liked the original Bullmoose, but with a 23 inch top tube, I was too stretched out. It mostly sees service as my city/utility/commuter, though I have ridden some non-technical trails and have done some light touring.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 24, 2015)

Champy said:


> Not exactly vintage but a very unique bike. My 97 BMW Super Tech
> 
> View attachment 80230View attachment 80231View attachment 80232View attachment 80233




Wow I'd thought I'd seen it all... They must have had some good drugs at the BMW factory that year.


----------



## RJWess (Nov 24, 2015)

My Trek 8000 that I bought in 1991 I believe.



 

OCLV Trek 9800 I believe I bought in 1995.





1993 Klein Attitude I recently picked up for my wife.



 

1990 Klein Attitude I recently picked up for myself.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 29, 2015)

Here is my '84 Muddy Fox Seeker, made by Araya, all original except for the tires.
Great bike to ride, second pic is on one of the Dutch retro rides.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 29, 2015)

And this is a project I'm still searching parts for.
First year Cannondale SM500 with 24" rear wheel.



[/url]

How it should/will look:


----------



## tryder (Jan 14, 2016)

*Riding Up Pine Mountain*


----------



## cycling junkie (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank you and a big HELLO
One of my favorites


----------



## junkman71 (Oct 17, 2016)

lots of nice bikes in this thread.... here is mine.... 86 schwinn sierra.... found it in a pile of free stuff in front of somebody's house.... they were moving and didnt want to take it with them.....I brought it home aired up the tires and was able to ride it.... did lots of cleaning, adjusting and repacking all the bearings.... swapped out the crusty handlebars with some I had stashed away.... it rides great


----------



## fattyre (Oct 21, 2016)

cycling junkie said:


> Thank you and a big HELLO
> One of my favoritesView attachment 368251





So terribly good!  One of the first dually's I rode.


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 13, 2016)

Very happy to have recently bought this classic 1985 Ritchey Ascent. This largest size  frame fits my 6'5" perfectly. It has lots of non-OG parts (seat,rims,stem,bars, pedals,etc) that I'll work on replacing but all in good time.


----------



## Champy (Dec 10, 2016)

Paramountain/ SASS Buell/ Cannondale with the stupid 24" rear wheel (my first MTB)


----------



## vincev (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 10, 2016)

Chrome Ross may be one of my winter projects.


----------



## GTBruiser (Dec 12, 2016)

Schwinn Cimarron.  The Bianchi Grizzly is a rebuild-in-waiting.


----------



## King Louie (Jan 22, 2017)

Evolution of Mountain Biking according to Schwinn : 1947 Straightbar Klunker , 1959 Phantom Klunker , 1981 5speed King Sting , 1982 Sidewinder 10 , 1983 Sierra , 1984 Sierra & 1984 High Sierra , 1985 Cimarron


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 24, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Evolution of Mountain Biking according to Schwinn : 1947 Straightbar Klunker , 1959 Phantom Klunker , 1981 5speed King Sting , 1982 Sidewinder 10 , 1983 Sierra , 1984 Sierra & 1984 High Sierra , 1985 Cimarron




That's an awesome collection and I admire the creative "Schwinn evolution" theme!


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 29, 2017)

Here is my 1988 Jamis Explorer XR.  Although I have had it since new it currently sits with barley any original parts on it. I rode this bike so hard I almost broke everything at least twice. The list of original parts are the stem, headset, the brake pads, that carrying strap, and the seat post clamp bolt. I still have the original rear rack. I'll put it one one day.  I love this thing, it owes me nothing. It has been my only bike from 88-2015. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 29, 2017)

Here is a pic of my 97 957 Proflex on Mammoth Mountain CA
https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/6028302614/in/album-72157627274685951/


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 29, 2017)

And my Klien Attitude Race...both bikes are regularly ridden...but not enough...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/32221087260


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 29, 2017)

My 1994 GT Zaskar, circa summer of '95. My old '40 Ace wasn't finished getting the rattle can treatment yet, and I can't really remember why there was a deer leg hanging off of the basket of the beer-run trike. I'm sure it had something to do with beer.


----------



## kreika (Feb 9, 2017)

My new 1952 Schwinn DX "Klunker" by Steve. I didn't catch his last name but he makes an outstanding early style mountain bike. Rides amazingly well and comfortable to boot.


----------



## kreika (Feb 9, 2017)

First mtb was a mid 80's Maruishi I got new. Bullmoose bars. Deore when it had a deer on it. Rode the hell outta that thing. Taco' d so many rims!!!


----------



## crgildart (Feb 13, 2017)

Here's my old one/only one..





I had an old cruiser that I put knobbys and BMX bars on back in college.  It was a fun ride for sure, but hardly a "mountain bike".  Perhaps downhill only hahaha!


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 28, 2017)

Tons of cool MTBs on this thread! Found this top-of-the-line Schwinn Cimarron on CL, believe it's a 1987. Totally original from the ergo grips & Deore brake pads, to the Schwinn Terra tires. Nearly every moving part is Shimano Deore XT. $720 MSRP in 1987.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 4, 2017)

NOS...or extremely low mileage at least...1992 Huffy Stalker. It has the textured paint, neon, and the original slide-on water bottle. Also has one of the build tags still stuck to the rear of the frame!

It sat for many years in a hot, dusty, old shed until I bought it. The rear shifter cable was seized, front inner tube rotted, foam grips dried out and rotted, and the rear deraileur was damaged, likely from something hitting it. I had to sand off the paint on the bottom bracket to read the serial number to Huffy customer service. It was dated as a 1992 model, built in the Dayton plant.

It is for sale, at $80. I'll keep it if it doesn't sell. Just needs the right BMX / MTB collector.


----------



## bikiba (Apr 4, 2017)

my 1990 Trek 7000. Upgraded the bars. Everything else is OG.

Some action/on location shots ... im the tired looking guy in the white shirt 

 

 my trek dressing up and going native!


----------



## okozzy (Apr 5, 2017)

My 1991 Nishiki, recently put back together, it has been in boxes for the last 20 or so years.


----------



## MarkKBike (May 2, 2017)

I see some nice Bikes. What year is the cut off. How old does it have to be? I have a few, but am not sure if they should be posted here. The bikes posted, have definatley brought back some memories.


----------



## MarkKBike (May 3, 2017)

Here is my first Moutain Bike, I think its from 1989, but may be wrong. Its a Nishiki Manitoba. I remember saving up along time to purchase this one.

One of my parents friends that lived a few blocks away had about a 2 acre lot, and was putting up a rustic fence. I spent a portion of the summer with a manual post hole digger, and he payed me per hole. (I probally only got about 4 holes done a day, but that adds up in time)

I'm not even sure how I've managed to hold on to it for so long since most of the bikes that came after this one have been long gone This one does not even fit me anymore, and hasn't for over 25 years. But somehow it has survived. If it makes it a few more years, I could probably give it to my nephew. (It would be great if I could give him the same fence deal, but today that would probably land me in trouble for abuse). This bike was eventually replaced with a Klein that Is now long gone. I think that saddle may have been OEM Equipment on my Klein, maybe not. It definatley came on one of my bikes, and I remember I always hated it. It also has crank arms from two different brands, After a crash I damaged just one arm, and went into the local bike shop, the owner was able to sell me just 1/2 a crank from a different brand (I bet that would not happen today). 

I remember about 7-8 years later I went back to the same shop, I was looking for a carbon fiber fork, and the same owner qouted me a price, I told him I've been shopping around and went to three other shops, and got a better price, and asked if he could beat it. He obviously did not remember me, and kicked me out of shop. I had bought at least 2-3 bikes from him in the past. I was kind of shocked, but he must have been under tuff times and I now understand. He went out of buisness not to long after.

I'm surprised, looking it over it's still in pretty good shape. In my younger years I was a little compulsive, and would thoughly wash my moutain bikes imediately after each ride. This trait unforchantly contnued with my first two cars, and they would get hand waxed about once a week.

I just phisically picked this bike up for the first time in about 10 years, and see it actually has a "Made in the USA" sticker on it, could that be right? I would have thought Japan. I just now remebered why I bought the Ritchey tire, I did a huge skid to impress some freinds, and ended up blowing the back tire that came on the bike.

Sometime in the past I converted it to a single speed and tossed on some worn out v-brakes as the original componets were shot.

Looking back, I now think its even older than I first stated.


----------



## dweenk (Jun 17, 2018)

Here is my 1984 Schwinn High Sierra.


----------



## Speed King (Jun 18, 2018)

'96 Gary Fisher Klunker


----------



## Speed King (Jun 18, 2018)

'96 Santana Picante MTN tandem


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 18, 2018)

My blue Pro Cruiser.


----------



## Speed King (Jun 18, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> My blue Pro Cruiser.
> 
> 
> View attachment 825607



Outstanding


----------



## SLM (Jun 20, 2018)

My Cunningham Trials bike purchased from Charlie in the 1990's .


----------



## Speed King (Jun 20, 2018)

SLM said:


> My Cunningham Trials bike purchased from Charlie in the 1990's .
> 
> View attachment 826707



That's awesome. I'll bet you're so glad you kept it.


----------



## West is the Best (Jun 22, 2018)

That ASAHI is really an interesting bike. It looks very cool. Love those fenders.

I like that 1984 Mongoose. Looks like old school tough.


----------



## uno-speedo (Jun 25, 2018)

Your Cunningham is to die for! 

I'd love to find a Cunningham Quick Release for my Potts! I was lucky enough to have Charlie work on my bike, upgrading the Rollercam brake hardware and supplying Slo-Releases for the wheels and Steve, too, applying new decals. 

Since this photo was taken, I've replaced the chainrings with circular Shimano ones, bought a FASP seatpost that had to be filed to adjust the fixed angle so it was suitable for this bike. I found an original Zefal/WTB pump that sits inside the seatpost and NOS RM20 rims - that reminds me, I need to get the wheels rebuilt with them.



 .


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 25, 2018)

Nice bike! I've had a couple of Steve's bikes and one of Charlie's. My first job in the bike biz was as Charlie's apprentice in 1983.


----------



## West is the Best (Jun 27, 2018)

Here is my fleet of machines.. '50s Columbia (S/N# R851560?), '90s Marin Bobcat Trail. Surly 2016 Ogre 29ner, 2015 Surly Pugsy fat bike.


----------



## azteca (Jul 5, 2018)

My 1994 stumpjumper with Rock Shox Specialized Judy FSX fork . Sorry for ugly kitchen pics )))


----------



## oskisan (Jul 5, 2018)

My Vintage Stumpjumper. This bike is for sale... PM me if you are interested.


----------



## West is the Best (Jul 5, 2018)

Wow, your bike has a lot of nice parts on it. Nice! I just put new SIS shifters on the Marin today. I am trying to get the ergos better on this bike. I have a raised set of bars coming and I have been switching seats outs. I am really starting to like this bike. The shifting has really improved. Now I just have to make it fit me better and feel more comfortable.
I would like to put some higher end brakes on it  and maybe some Mavic wheels some day. It is pretty light and flies with road slicks pumped up to 60 psi.


----------



## azteca (Jul 6, 2018)

West is the Best said:


> I just put new SIS shifters on the Marin today.



old deora is cool and not that expensive at list LX 7speed


----------



## frampton (Jul 13, 2018)

1989 Merlin built titanium Mongoose John Tomac signature.


----------



## Wile E. Coyote (Jul 14, 2018)

1995 Klein Attitude Mtn. Bike

-    Sea & Sky Paint
-    20” Frame – Riders 5’ 7” – 5’ 10” Per Klein Catalog
-    http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/d/2645-2/Klein1995.pdf
-    MC2 Bar/Stem Combo
-    Judy SL Suspension Fork
-    Also have Original Rigid Klein Fork
-    Full XTR Gruppo
-    Sun CR17A Rims with White Brothers Aluminum Sealed Bearing Hubs
-    Panaracer Smoke/Dart Tires
-    Avocet 02 Air 40R Leather Saddle
-    Ringle’ Moby Green Anodized Seat Post
-    Paul’s Blue Balls Seatpost Bolt
-    Green Anodized Chainring Bolts
-    Original Klein Bottle Cage
-    Clear Yeti Grips – To show off paint on Handlebars
-    Answer Hyperends Aluminum Bar Ends – Trimmed in length
-    Specialized Titanium Wheel Skewers
-    Various Ti Bolt upgrades
-    Blue Anodized Rear Derailleur Roller device
-    Green Anodized Rear Derailleur Pivot Bolt
-    Speedplay Frogs TI Pedals


----------



## uno-speedo (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm digging the Merlin Tomac. And those Attitudes ride so nice, especially climbing with the MC2 fork. Great colour too.

Here's my earlier Klein Attitude with the box crown MC1 fork.


----------



## MarkKBike (Jul 25, 2018)

Sometimes those old ones come back. Last summer I made this post about a older mountain bike  I gave to friend on his birthday.

Below is the original quoted  post:
_"This weekend I setup this early 80's period large 22" framed Mountain Bike. I'm not sure its exact age, but its definitely a early one with its 10 speeds, and cantilever brakes. I removed the decals off the frame with a heat gun and some lighter fluid about a year ago, because they were all scratched up and peeling. They were also very ugly with 80's era pastel type colors. The bike definitely looks much better without them. I remember it being a Nishiki, but could be mistaken._

_I just got back from a nice long test ride, and will be giving this one away tonight as a birthday present to friend who's hosting a football game tonight. He told me awhile back that he wanted a larger bike. I also put a huge comfort stye spring saddle on it, as its going to a big guy._

_After it was all cleaned up, it ended up looking pretty nice! I'm also going to try to fix his vintage gumball machine tonight for his children. I found a similar one this weekend with a broken globe for just a few bucks, and will see if the parts might interchange."_

Today he showed up in my drive way and returned the bike. I imediately asked him whats wrong with it? " The reply I got back surprised me. He said "Absolutely nothing, It got me back into biking, and I just bought myself a new bike. I no longer have a need for it and wanted to give it back to you."





Its definitely alot dirtier now than last seen in this photo, but that's a good thing. (the dirt does not show up in this photo)

It looks like he changed out my seat with one that is even uglier.




Edit: He me sent me a text saying the spring loaded saddle was swapped on to his wife's bike as she did not like this one. That's fine with me. I'm glad she is enjoying it.


----------



## JohnnyChops (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey all,
This is my first post. I bought this Univega Alpina Pro in 1985 or thereabouts as a used bike. It was owned by an older gentleman that worked in a local Schwinn Shop. He was taller than me, I'm just 6 feet. I thought the frame was just a tad tall, but the bike rode really well. Rode the $hit out of it, up and down curbs, down full staircases, across golf courses, on and off the road. Had a local bike shop do a tune up and change the crank and headset bearings about 5 years ago and put slightly smaller width tires on it. I did that to lighten the rolling resistance.  Now I am the older gentleman. Multiple surgeries later, hands, lower back (including implants) spacers between vertebrae, and shoulder surgery last year. With that history, I wanted to alter the riding position and gain comfort. My answer was to add a better seat, ape hanger handlebars, adjustable stem, and relocate the shift levers. I also had to extend my brake cables. The bike rides like a dream. I set it up as a semi beach cruiser. Added a friction generator, front headlight, and rear marker light, not to mention a warning bell for pedestrians.

Saved all the parts that came off for nostalgic reasons. I even have the original tires and innertubes.

I was one of those kids in the early 1970's that first delivered newspapers on my Sears Spyder bike (5 speed). Bought myself a 1974 Schwinn LeTour with money saved. Put many hard miles on the old 10 speed thru the years until I wanted a mountain bike when they were just becoming popular.

Enjoy


----------



## Speed King (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Mr.RED (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 5, 2018)

This might be the only bike I own that I don't think I have ever posted a photo of.

A vintage Trek 800, It was picked up about 1 1/2 years ago as a impulse buy and I have only ridden it a few times in that span. I just took it for a quick ride tonight and it is on my sell list as the frame is smaller than I prefer.

I plan to re-cable it sometime this week, as the current cables are a hideous purple and green combo and although they are in nice working condition they have to go before I decide to list it.


----------



## eshew (Dec 18, 2018)

Old to new


----------



## Ronnymcdonny (Feb 20, 2019)

My Schwinn, Diamondback, Fisher, and pic woth me in the 90’s with my Cannondale


----------



## ratfink1962 (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Ronnymcdonny (Feb 21, 2019)

That stem tho!


----------



## iceman (Mar 25, 2019)

Here are mine
1993 Cannondale delta V 1000


1986 Bianchi Grizzly


Dynamic shaftdrive


Pro Flex 626


Bianchi Super Ibex


Nishiki Kodak


----------



## OldsNew (May 12, 2019)

A very minty keeper.....


----------



## Chad H (Jul 21, 2019)

here is a few in the garage.  A Steve Bauer lugged w/ Suntour (remember him?),  Cycle Pro with Deore, Muddy Fox from the UK,  A sweet Shogun and a Haro elevated chainstay.  Also rock a 1991 SJump, 1997 Bontrage Race Lite, 2017 Lynskey FS120, 2019 Intense Primer


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2019)

Early 1990s Boulder Defiant, equipped with 3” travel, elastomer spring Pro Fork and Alex Pong Magic Motorcycle crankset.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hear's a couple of 80's Mtb bikes I have.


----------



## Speed King (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 29, 2020)

xxx


----------



## Huffykid (Jan 7, 2021)

Some of mine


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 9, 2021)

fat tire trader said:


> My blue Pro Cruiser.
> 
> 
> View attachment 825607



I no longer own this blue Pro Cruiser. I had to include it in a trade for a Cunningham last year. I thought the blue Pro Cruiser was too nice to ride, especially since I have a red one and a 24" black one. Here's me on my red one.


----------



## JLF (Jan 9, 2021)

Shed find, one owner ‘94 Specialized Rockhopper with a few modern updates.

Edit: Year of bike confirmed by original owner to be ‘94.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 10, 2021)

JLF said:


> Shed find, one owner ‘96 Specialized Rockhopper with a few modern updates.
> 
> View attachment 1335827



It seems like it would be earlier than 96 since it has a rigid fork.


----------



## JLF (Jan 10, 2021)

Could be @fat tire trader, I am going by the original owners memory.

Update:  I just spoke with the original owner and he had told me wrong, he bought it early 1994.  He thought at the time it was a left over ‘93.  You were right!


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 10, 2021)

1986 Cannondale SM 600. 24" rear 26" front


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 10, 2021)

1997 Voodoo Erzulie. Steel frame


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 10, 2021)

1984 Mongoose ATB.


----------



## Chad H (Mar 21, 2021)

That's a darn slippery slope in my garage...
Diamond Back Overdrive, 1991 Stump converted into a street thug, Bontrager Race Lite w/ Tange Switchblades (all XTR), G. Fisher Paragon, GT Zaskar, Haro Extreme, Muddy Fox, Bridgestone built Steve Bauer, Shogun Easy Street 2, Cycle Pro Millennium and the old Raleigh.  Also have some Marins, lots of Lynskeys and my up to snuff Intense Primer.


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2021)

New to the MTN bike page. looking for info on this fork. Who made it, what era and why dose it bolt together? Thanks in advance for your knowledge


----------



## all riders (Apr 5, 2021)

My 1985 Peugeot Crazy Horse


----------



## Bendix (Apr 5, 2021)

@Chad H , A Shogun Easy Street! I haven't seen one of those in 30 years!  The good ol' days, back when we looked forward to the next year's bikes instead of dreading them...


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 6, 2021)

Some more for Yall...
I think I still have all of them except the Nishiki, I sold to a kid where I used to work...


----------



## Ricker (Apr 24, 2021)

iceman said:


> New to the MTN bike page. looking for info on this fork. Who made it, what era and why dose it bolt together? Thanks in advance for your knowledgeView attachment 1383414
> View attachment 1383415



It's a Brodie


----------



## Kombicol (May 1, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> 1984 Mongoose ATB.
> 
> View attachment 1336315
> 
> ...



I like the way you blued your ATB out
Different kinda Kos like but not at the same time 
Well done


----------



## Lonestar (May 2, 2021)

Kombicol said:


> I like the way you blued your ATB out
> Different kinda Kos like but not at the same time
> Well done



Thank You! I appreciate it


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 20, 2021)

iceman said:


> New to the MTN bike page. looking for info on this fork. Who made it, what era and why dose it bolt together? Thanks in advance for your knowledgeView attachment 1383414
> View attachment 1383415



Awesome fork!
Second generation of Brodie’s forks!  First had a curved blade.  I’ve got the right Brodie frame for it if you still have it & any interest in trading or selling!
What Vernon shop do you work in? Grew up out there… could use a dip in Kal right about now!


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 29, 2021)

My 1983 Trek 850. I think Treks first year production mtb.


----------



## Monarkman (Oct 30, 2021)

I rode my recently upgraded (I kept all original parts) Ross Hi Tech which I believe is a 1986 model today. I used some Mavic wheels from the 1990’s, put a SS conversion kit on it, and it is a blast to ride!


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jan 17, 2022)

My 1994 Trek 850, in 1994.


----------



## 99 bikes (Jan 17, 2022)

I've been into early high end mt bikes for quite some time. This 1988 Brodie is one of my personal favorites.


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 17, 2022)

99 bikes said:


> I've been into early high end mt bikes for quite some time. This 1988 Brodie is one of my personal favorites.
> 
> View attachment 1550854



I love it!  Beauty bike, I’m guessing that’s a Climbmax?  Is that for a curved Bontrager with U-brake?  Would have guessed curved Gatorblade but the crown doesn’t look right?


----------



## 99 bikes (Jan 17, 2022)

Warhorse said:


> I love it!  Beauty bike, I’m guessing that’s a Climbmax?  Is that for a curved Bontrager with U-brake?  Would have guessed curved Gatorblade but the crown doesn’t look right?



Good eye. It's actually a Romax that Paul built for the legendary Brent Martin and one of the first 3 frames that Paul tigged, vs fillet brazed. Fork is a 1986 Bontrager composite, nickle plated.


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 17, 2022)

Incredible!  Tig Romax, very cool!  Gorgeous bike and build, love it! Just finished myself a Romax, a bit of a splatter mishmash…


----------



## 99 bikes (Jan 17, 2022)

Warhorse said:


> Incredible!  Tig Romax, very cool!  Gorgeous bike and build, love it! Just finished myself a Romax, a bit of a splatter mishmash…
> 
> View attachment 1550959



Wow!!! What a beauty. I gave up looking for a curved/U-braked Gatorblade and went with the Bontrager. Great build!


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 17, 2022)

99 bikes said:


> Wow!!! What a beauty. I gave up looking for a curved/U-braked Gatorblade and went with the Bontrager. Great build!



Definitely not an easy find!  I got real lucky and a friend helped out.  That Bonty fork looks perfectly at home on your build, so clean and classy that bike is!  And what a special one being state TIG Romax…
thanks for posting it, love seeing Canadian gems like that!


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jan 18, 2022)

1986 Schwinn Sierra I bought new in 1986


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jan 25, 2022)

Here's a couple of my 80's Mountain bikes. Ross and Schwinn Sierra. The Sierra still has original rubber. Will also post my finished Diamondback Ridgerunner soon.


----------



## Cycleology (Mar 8, 2022)

dweenk said:


> Here is my 1984 Schwinn High Sierra.
> View attachment 825254 View attachment 825255 View attachment 825256


----------



## Cycleology (Mar 8, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Some more for Yall...
> I think I still have all of them except the Nishiki, I sold to a kid where I used to work...
> 
> View attachment 1387053
> ...



_beautiful bikes! Much care has gone into those!_


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 9, 2022)

Cycleology said:


> _beautiful bikes! Much care has gone into those!_



Thank you so much! I really appreciate the comment 🙂


----------



## Callahooney1 (Mar 14, 2022)

I think i might have mentioned already earlier in this thread that I bought a Diamondback Ridgerunner back in 1984 but it was stolen a couple years later. Always wanted to find another.  Here's an 84 Diamondback Ridgerunner that I finally  built. Bought the frame on Ebay and had the rest of the parts. Going to change the rear deraileur with a Suntour Mountech. On a side note I recently found my original Diamondback owner's manual & receipt from 1984. I attached it on the bike just for the pic.


----------



## Rocket Man (Apr 29, 2022)

This seems like the best place to post this Biscayne Blazer. I have never herd of this brand so looking for any info. 
Reminds me a pre-lugged Stumbjumper. For $50 I indented to use the fork and wheels another bikes, but then it looked at me with that pretty sea blue paint and I could not resist to give it new life.
Bull-moose bars and XC thumb shifters, Dia-comb brakes and nice wide Araya rims with high flange hubs. 
It was missing the left shifter and is still missing the front de-railer. But was lucky to have a friend that had the shifter spare.
I have replaced the 25mm steel seat post with a 25.8mm alloy. Re-moving the .8shim. Added some splash with white cages and made an aluminum chain-stay protector for a little bling (hides the chain chipping at the same time) after a good clean and a majoy tune up(re-packing all the bearings, new chain etc) it was good to go.
Rare I suppose? as there is nothing I can find on the web.


----------



## Rocket Man (May 4, 2022)

My first dirt bike build was in 1968 this is the only pic I have of it. Sorry about that.
I hesitate to call it a Mountain bike but I did build it to ride off road. At this time you could buy a 10 speed racing bike or a standard with maybe a internal 3 speed rear hub. I wanted a hybrid, a sit-up riding position with derailler gears.
This build started with the bicycle speedway tires hanging on the local bike shop wall. I had 26'' rims laced to a 5 speed racing hub. Found the standard frame in a ditch, cleaned it up, spread the rear triangle and repainted a light metallic blue, I remember the color was called Blue Mink.
Other features were the shorty fenders, white cables, Cow horn handle bars, side pull rim brakes, top tube shifter and the off-road tires etc.
Remember I was a 14 year old with a need to ride dirt roads to get to school on time. No, it never accrued to me to get up 30mins early and ride in traffic. Not an potion at 14. This was so much more fun.
Would love to see other peoples childhood bike projects.


----------



## Lonestar (May 4, 2022)

Rocket Man said:


> My first dirt bike build was in 1968 this is the only pic I have of it. Sorry about that.
> I hesitate to call it a Mountain bike but I did build it to ride off road. At this time you could buy a 10 speed racing bike or a standard with maybe a internal 3 speed rear hub. I wanted a hybrid, a sit-up riding position with derailler gears.
> This build started with the bicycle speedway tires hanging on the local bike shop wall. I had 26'' rims laced to a 5 speed racing hub. Found the standard frame in a ditch, cleaned it up, spread the rear triangle and repainted a light metallic blue, I remember the color was called Blue Mink.
> Other features were the shorty fenders, white cables, Cow horn handle bars, side pull rim brakes, top tube shifter and the off-road tires etc.
> ...



Great story! I love it


----------



## Bikerider007 (Oct 20, 2022)

Wifes 89 Carbon Kestrel at play and home.


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2022)

Ok, bought this Diamond Back Apex new in 86 and sold it to a friend a few yrs later, now 30 yrs later he still has it, did something weird to the neck tho!


----------



## Durham27707 (Oct 23, 2022)

My Schwinn Mesa Runner and my brother's 'Hunter' with goofy bar ends for our Grand Allegany trip.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 2, 2022)

Today vintage Friday ride, Chino Hills. 
1984 Huffy Scout


----------



## Speed King (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Joaquin Suave (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 14, 2022)

mike94yj said:


> *92 Caloi, XT/XTR*
> 
> View attachment 511044



I know this is a 10 year old post, but where did you find a Caloi???
Abs


----------



## RJWess (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## RJWess (Dec 15, 2022)

Klunker


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 15, 2022)

Phobia Anxiety


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Dec 16, 2022)

1981/82 Schwinn Sidewinder, in white. Mountain bike? Maybe..BMX? maybe…


----------



## 59bones (Dec 16, 2022)

1991 Diamondback I bought new. Its been modified a bit and still rides great.


----------



## Repack Rider (Jan 3, 2023)

1983 Ritchey Annapurna, restored for me by my friend Josh Orlando. Paint and patina are original.








Here it is "on tour" in 1984 in Canada's Northwest Territories.


----------



## Joaquin Suave (Jan 4, 2023)




----------

